# Do not install custom system on .901 radio!



## kedriastral (Sep 19, 2011)

If you install ANY system besides .901, it causes the radio to read as unknown and there is no service.

I tested this using safe strap and ICS alpha 9. I previously was using ice as my daily driver and have no issues.

Once I was on .901, I switched over to safe system with ics alpha 9 and I had no radio and no service.

I switched back to non safe with a stock .901 system and the radio was back.

The .901 is the best radio I've used but it currently does not support custom roms...as in ANY other system. Even .886 and .894 stock systems.

To run custom roms you have to downgrade the radio to .886, with no way to get back to even. 894!!. I'm hoping this is just because the update isn't finished as this is a whole new level of Motorola stupid. If this is the new norm, I'll ship moto a picture of me buying a new Non-motorola phone.


----------



## kedriastral (Sep 19, 2011)

Could someone give me a link to the stock 5.5.894 build.prop. I want to compare it to .901 and find where its losing the radio


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

yeah i'm keeping myself on the easy upgrade path....after getting a new phone after my 5.9.901 messed up to where i couldn't turn on my phone...i'm on the VZW/MOTO Official 5.5.893 blur safestrapped with Eclipse (My favorite rom)...come upgrade time i'll just swap back upgrade..not sure if i'll have to reinstalle eclipse and that case though...


----------



## migdroidbionic (Dec 4, 2011)

I have the 5.9.901 update. I have root stock no other rom. for the last 24 hrs had something that was wishing for a while. uninterrupted data.
I no longer have curiosity to change rom. 
I came from theory latest blurry rom.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kedriastral (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm with you. My phone works in areas it didn't before. I want my customs though damn it!


----------



## foamman (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I love custom roms as much as the next guy. What I love more is a phone that works like it's supposed to! I will live with Blur as long as my phone performs like it is on 901.


----------

